# XM-L Micro "Maclight"



## JohnnyMac (Jul 13, 2011)

A couple days ago I posted a comment in another thread here about my micro maglite and someone suggested I create a new thread about it with a few more pics showing the teardown view as well, so, here goes...

She's an incan mini that I've shortened to single AA size (threaded tail) for use with 14500 Li-Ion cells. The head's been bored to take a standard P60 pill along with Carclo optics. In the pill is a 3.5A regulated driver with temp and power cut-off if voltage drops too low. It has 5 modes (L/M/H/Strobe/SOS) and modes can be quickly and easily changed using one hand. This is running an XM-L T6 emitter that is pretty much limited only by the battery. Heat isn't too bad an issue but it does get warm quickly and gets hot after 5 minutes on high. Fortunately the low and medium are perfect for long run times and still put out plenty of lumens.

As you can imagine, she is insanely bright and runs right up there with any of my other XM-L torches (16340, 18650, and even 3x18650 powered). Strong, large hot spot with tons of spill, it lights up the entire back yard on high. She's a keeper! 

Below are a few pics of it and the holster I made for her. Enjoy!

Johnny Mac


----------



## ssvqwnp (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice work, Johnny! Has a very nice sleeper look to it...

Are you using IMR 14500s to push that 3.5A?

Also, any chance of beamshots with that optic?


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 13, 2011)

ssvqwnp said:


> Nice work, Johnny! Has a very nice sleeper look to it...
> 
> Are you using IMR 14500s to push that 3.5A?
> 
> Also, any chance of beamshots with that optic?


Thanks! Right now I'm just using trustfire 14500 cells in it. No IMR cells yet. I know I'm not getting the full power to the LED but still getting close to 2A I'm guessing. I need thicker test leads on my DMM to measure actual amps and have some on the way. Will also try to get some wall shots and some outdoor shots as well in the next couple nights. I'll update the thread with them once I have them.


----------



## oronocova (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks awesome, I really like the holster as well. Looking forward to beamshots.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice mod! I like it.
Did you use the stock reflector it appears you did? Also how did you know where to get the proper focus with the height of the pill.
Look forward to beam shots JohnnyMac.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw the post yesterday in that thread, I like your light a lot! I actually have two Incan mini's that I was thinking about modding but couldn't find many threads on it.

One question.... is it still a twisty?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jul 14, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> Did you use the stock reflector it appears you did?



I'm guessing that the optic replaces both the lens and reflector. 

Johnny - just wondered how you went about cutting the tail cap thread? Was a lathe used, or were you able to find a suitable tap to cut the threads manually?


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 14, 2011)

What driver are you using?


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 14, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> I'm guessing that the optic replaces both the lens and reflector.
> 
> Johnny - just wondered how you went about cutting the tail cap thread? Was a lathe used, or were you able to find a suitable tap to cut the threads manually?


Yes, the TIR optic replaces the reflector. You can use the original reflector and lens but it must be modified carefully to work and space is a severe limitation in this application.

I had to do a lot of tracking to find the correct tap but it is all done by hand.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 14, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> What driver are you using?


 
I am using the "Constant Current LED Driver Board - 5 Mode" from LCK-LED


----------



## jason 77 (Jul 14, 2011)

JohnnyMac said:


> I had to do a lot of tracking to find the correct tap but it is all done by hand.



Do you mind sharing what size and thread that tap/die you used and where you got it from?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^
Exactly what my next question was going to be!


----------



## sunny_nites (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks great!! Looking forward to some beam shots!


----------



## PCC (Jul 14, 2011)

jason 77 said:


> Do you mind sharing what size and thread that tap/die you used and where you got it from?





Stephen Wallace said:


> ^^^
> Exactly what my next question was going to be!



5/8" X 28TPI. I no longer need mine as I now can cut threads on my lathe and cutting it by hand using a tap is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice, Johnny! :thumbsup:

How does it turn on and off? Is the positive spring simply short enough to lose contact when the head is screwed out?


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 14, 2011)

Bimmerboy said:


> Very nice, Johnny! :thumbsup:
> 
> How does it turn on and off? Is the positive spring simply short enough to lose contact when the head is screwed out?


Thanks! It is still a twisty but instead of turning off when tightened, it turns on. Because the threads are anodized they do not conduct electricity to the head. Only when the edge of the body tube touches the driver's negative ring does the light come on. The action is crisp and precise with no flicker. An 1/8th of a turn (if that) and it's securely off. The positive spring on the driver never disengages from the battery until you remove the battery to charge it.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Man, that is just too cool. I want one now... hehe.

Just noticed you opened up the inside lip at the top of the tube. I wonder if this whole setup might work better with a Minimag LED. There's no lip at the top of the tube, and the head is longer, possibly fitting some kind of reflector.

Last question... is the Carlco optic specific to the XM-L?

If I can figure how to smoothly bore out a head by hand with a dremel, or get someone to bore a head for me, I'm sooooo doing this. Thanks very much for the inspiration!

*EDIT:* Be careful about draining those 14500's that hard. Not much of a problem while running them, but the abuse puts them a bit more at risk for potentially hazardous problems during recharging. IMR's are the way to go.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 14, 2011)

Beam Shots

These pics were taken with a point & shoot digital camera with auto white balance turned off and the ISO set to 100. I have no control over shutter speed so I can't tell you what it was set to for the pics.

This first picture is the control shot...





This first set of pictures are ceiling bounce shots to show the amount of light put out. 

The first shot is my custom 3D Cell Maglite sporting an XM-L T6 driven at 3A by 12V (3x18650) set on High mode. This light will be used as the comparison light to give you a reference for the ones that follow.





Next is The Micro Mag on High so you can easily compare it to it's big brother. Ceiling bounce gives the best way to visually compare the amount of light put out by a torch and I think the Micro really holds it's own compared to it's big brother!





Next is the Micro Mag on Medium.





This one is the Micro Mag on Low.





Now I'll show you the beam shots so you can see how large the hotspot is and compare it to the reference light. They are not blue at all in person, they just came out that way on camera for some reason.

First is the reference light, my 3D Mag on High. You can see the intense hotspot given by the large reflector combined with a very smooth and even spill.





Now here is the Micro Mag's beam on High. Since the hotspot is so much larger and not as intense, it would appear to be no where near as bright but as the ceiling bounce showed, the amount of light as a total from the broad center and distinguished zones of flood is really impressive. Clearly not a thrower, it's specialty is flooding.





Here are the two beams (High mode) next to each other in the same shot for a direct comparison.





I hope this helps to give an idea of what an impressive little torch this is. Thanks for looking! 

Johnny


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 15, 2011)

How much would you charge to convert my mini into that exact flashlight?


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Jul 15, 2011)

You mentioned that you no longer need that tap. Would you be willing to part with it? If so, how much do you want for it? 

Cheers,

zwf


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the beamshots, Johnny. :thumbsup: Looks like an exceedingly useful, close to medium range EDC!

The more I think of it... gotta' hand it to ya', man. A P60 pill in a Minimag head?!? This is an _outstanding_ mod, and I now need one.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 21, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> It's done?!? :-D


LOL...no, just the pill is done.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jul 21, 2011)

JohnnyMac said:


> LOL...no, just the pill is done.



I'm pretty sure many of us might be interested in a drop in pill for a mini m*g, if you'd be inclined to sell a few... I really like the size of a 1xAA mini m*g. My idea so far, since I lack machining capability, is just filling the void between the LED and driver with AA epoxy.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 27, 2011)

First one built to order. It's a beauty!


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 28, 2011)

I spy a glow in the dark o-ring


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 28, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> I spy a glow in the dark o-ring


Very observant.  It looks quite awesome when you shut the light off. Hope you don't mind that I put one in there. :naughty:


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 28, 2011)

Me? Mind? pheesh....


Actually, if it hadn't come with one, I was going to put one in it but since it comes with one already......


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 30, 2011)

Got my flashlight in, damn, it sure is bright!!

My first reaction was "damn, that's bright!!" when I turned it on to the high mode, in fact, it's much brighter then my fenix tk30 at 1" away from the wall(to visually compare output of both flashlights) and just a little dimmer from five feet away due to the floodier light spread. This is perfect for those hands on projects like taking a computer apart or other close by projects resulted from the floodier beam. The SOS can be useful, but the strobe is blinding....much more so then the fenix tk30(Tylenol anybody?). Overall package is really small and light weight, and wouldn't even mind hanging it off my belt, despite not being a fan of belt clips and holsters. 

So if that was too confusing to read, let's try cliff notes shall we?

Pros:
Small
Lightweight
Pathetically bright(in a good way)
Nice bluish/purple tint
Ease of operation (single handed?)
Glow-in-the-dark O-Ring

Cons:
Light output has a bit of squarish shape to it (not big fan of it but doesn't bother me enough to complain about it)
Lack of momentary switch (I agree that this is difficult in a small package)
Gets warm after using it on high mode for a while
Wife may want to steal it

Bottom Line:
Great little flashlight, I was expecting a floody flashlight when I ordered it and it's a great size when time comes to work in areas such as small confined space. Squarish pattern isn't ideal, but what do you expect from a mini mag(excuse me, micro mag)? Momentary switch would be nice, but just like the issue of the squarish beam pattern, size is extremely limited. I would recommend this light to anybody and everybody, especially people needing a bright light to work in dark and confined spaces, and also for people wanting to carry something bright without getting bogged down by a larger light. A+ JohnnyMac!!

Pictures(I will upload beam shots compared to my fenix tk30 and maybe my Mac's Custom 4D Mag drop in if it shows up in time later this evening):


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 30, 2011)

So glad you like it! The square spill goes with TIR optics. The hot spot is round. Outside you won't even notice the square spill area. Heat on high goes with the territory when you cram an xm-l into such a small package. Just make sure to hold the head when on high for a while to use blood cooling to wick of the heat.  Lack of momentary on goes with twisty lights but the reliability factor with it goes through the roof! I can't tell you how happy I am you enjoy it!

Johnny Mac


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 30, 2011)

JohnnyMac said:


> So glad you like it! The square spill goes with TIR optics. The hot spot is round. Outside you won't even notice the square spill area. Heat on high goes with the territory when you cram an xm-l into such a small package. Just make sure to hold the head when on high for a while to use blood cooling to wick of the heat.  Lack of momentary on goes with twisty lights but the reliability factor with it goes through the roof! I can't tell you how happy I am you enjoy it!
> 
> Johnny Mac



Oh boy how I love it!! If you didn't mind, I took the reflector out of my old AA mini maglite and modified it to fit your light....fixed the square issue, although the reflector was quickly modified and was damaged before I started. Here's some pictures....


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 30, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Oh boy how I love it!! If you didn't mind, I took the reflector out of my old AA mini maglite and modified it to fit your light....fixed the square issue, although the reflector was quickly modified and was damaged before I started. Here's some pictures....


 Nice! I will have to rethink offering modified reflectors as an offering. I avoided it because I wasn't happy with the center hole but perhaps I am to much a perfectionist and critical of my own work.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 30, 2011)

JohnnyMac said:


> Nice! I will have to rethink offering modified reflectors as an offering. I avoided it because I wasn't happy with the center hole but perhaps I am to much a perfectionist and critical of my own work.


 
I just placed an order of 10 reflectors, I'll modify them for you and your flashlights if you are interested. When they come in, I send one back to you so you can decide if you like them...

Edit: also note this one was quickly thrown together just out of curiosity, future reflectors will be handmade to ensure quality.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 30, 2011)

That's ok. I get a reflector with everyone I work on.


----------



## gqlux (Aug 20, 2011)

These look great. Any chance of shipping to Australia?

gqlux


----------



## JohnnyMac (Aug 20, 2011)

gqlux said:


> These look great. Any chance of shipping to Australia?
> 
> gqlux


There's always a chance. It depends on shipping cost and if you are willing to pay them. You would have to wait a couple of months though as I was recently in an accident and can't put weight on my one leg for 2 more months. This has really put a cramp on my style along with every other aspect of my life. Just let me know if you are still interested. If I can figure out a way to use my workbench (in the basement) I will be much better off. It'd be good motivation.


----------



## gqlux (Aug 20, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Philabuster (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool Mod. :twothumbs

I thought to myself I should try this too since I have some old AA Mags and a few Solar Force XM-L 6P dropins I recently bought. I could not find the correct matching bodies as the pics show. :laughing:

I machined the head and body similar to JohnnyMac's, but I also machined down the reflector that came with the drop in to fit the modified AA Mag head. I faced off the flashlight end cap to reduce the overall length a bit. I plan to remove another 1/4" from the inside of the cap as I am using the drop in's positive spring so the original tail spring is unneeded.

I machined a dummy AA battery instead of cutting off the end of the light. This lets me use the XP-G drop ins on two Eneloops or the XM-L on one AW 14500.

We have a guy at work who uses his AA Mag a lot. After I got done, I asked if I could put some fresh AAs in it and check it out. I was like, is it always this dim? I forgot how pathetic the stock AA Mag beam was. :shakehead

I showed him the XM-L version. Basically a 'sleeper' if you will. :devil: I turned it on high and shined it in the machine. He was like WTF? What the hell did you do to that? How much did it cost? He was hooked. 

I am not a pro camera guy, so beamshots and stuff look pretty amateurish, but you get the idea. All pics taken with same room lighting. Auto camera settings, flash/no flash change the look:


----------



## cdrake261 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will you machine me a reflector?


----------



## Philabuster (Aug 28, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Will you machine me a reflector?


 Just for clarity, I cut down an existing XM-L reflector to fit. I do not know where to get bulk XM-L specific reflectors though. Any suggestions? 

I tried to use the stock Mag plastic reflector like you did, but my beam profile looked like crap. I do not have the ability to duplicate the proper parabola and chrome it from barstock though. 

I would also like to replace the plastic lens with glass, but I did not find any in the ballpark of the Mag head (22mm x 1mm would work).


----------



## cdrake261 (Aug 28, 2011)

Philabuster said:


> Just for clarity, I cut down an existing XM-L reflector to fit. I do not know where to get bulk XM-L specific reflectors though. Any suggestions?
> 
> I tried to use the stock Mag plastic reflector like you did, but my beam profile looked like crap. I do not have the ability to duplicate the proper parabola and chrome it from barstock though.
> 
> I would also like to replace the plastic lens with glass, but I did not find any in the ballpark of the Mag head (22mm x 1mm would work).


 
I know that there's a guy on here(can't remember his screen name) who makes awesome aluminum reflectors, I just do not have any machines to make them fit. I really need to get me a lathe and a drill press...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you can remember his name that would be great, i need to replace a scratched Surefire Millennium turbohead reflector.
_-second comment removed by me -_


----------



## hank (Jan 15, 2012)

oooohboy. I knew I'd been saving that half dozen [email protected] 2AA lights for something.


----------

